# Ghost and Cherry?



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

I am looking into turning my 29G tank in to a planted shrimp tank. I would like to have ghost shrimp so I can have live food for my angels. I also would like a little color in the tank. My question is will the ghost and cherry cross breed?

I am also looking for suggestions for plants to get. Or you can send me some free ones. I want to add Baby tears and Lloydia. I know I will need more. If you have any suggestions let me know.


Tank Stats:
I have 2 bags of Eco in the tank I have DIY Co2 running giving me about 30ppm CO2. I have 2.75 WPG. I have Gerg Watson Ferts. I just sold the Water sprite and Java moss that I had in there. I will have 1 mother and child sword in the tank still. 


Thanks

MAHA


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

If you want to produce food, you'll have much better luck with the cherries than the ghosts, but they won't cross breed.

Is your "sword" a plant or a fish? If a fish, it will eat baby shrimp, so I'd remove them if you want to maximize the number of baby shrimp that survive long enough to be eaten by your angels.


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

Sword Plant I guess I didnt specify. What make it so hard to breeed ghost shrimp?

Thanks

MAHA


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Ghost shrimp have several larval stages after the eggs hatch, cherry shrimp hatch into miniature shrimp. Also, there are many different species sold as "ghost shrimp", some require salt water for the larvae to develop.
Are the angels in the 29 too?


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

depedning on how large your angels are, your adult cherries could easily become meals for your angels, so you could always set up a small breeder tank for them. Another option is to get a pair of guppies or other livebearers and the babies will become angel food. That's what I do for my full grown angels  The good old circle of life...


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a 75G tank with the Angels. I recently merged my tanks. I just got the Eco for my 29G tank and want to use it. I was going to try guppies with the ghost but from the larval stages of the ghost it sounds like it wont work. I am willing to try Cherrys but I will need to get plants in and shrimp bought. How fast do cherries multiply? What plants to they like? I am still looking for Plant suggestions.

Thanks

MAHA


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't think Cherries have a preference when it comes to plants but i do notice my cherries hanging out in my taiwon moss (thanks trenac!), rotalla, anubias barteri, dead oak leaves (not really a live plant eh?), and my driftwood primarily. 

My amano for some reason loves my floating hornwort plant and apognenton undaluntus(sp?). I have a low light/low tech plant 29g tank so if you're going the c02 route, i'm sure some people can mention plants cherries love to hide out in i.e. blyxa japonica or riccia sp. 'dwarf'.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

My cherries love moss, probably because it picks up (and stores) a lot of floating particals that they can munch on. Cherries multiply pretty quickly as long as the envirnoment is good, start with a mixed group of 10 and you should be well on your way to a good breeding colony, although I'm sure a few people will be rather shocked that you'll be breeding cherries for angel food!


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

Ya they are kinda High priced but. It they will multiply quickly then they will pay for them self. Any one know of a Good source for Cherries? I am not looking for top grade. How/What are the grades for shrimp anyway? 

Thanks
MAHA


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

I can ship you 15 cherry shrimp, a clump of java moss, and a baseball-size Windelov java fern for $35. I'll also toss in some duckweed, and a good-size floating mat of hair algae. The algae and duckweed grow fast (and need to be kept in check to prevent them from covering the surface), but they're great for absorbing nitrates to maintain excellent water quality for shrimp. When you get enough other plants established, you can eliminate them completely, but they're useful for a new setup. Cherry shrimp like floating plants, there are always a few hanging from the duckweed.


----------



## Gregor Samsa Mendel (May 29, 2006)

The only shrimp I've heard about that have "grades" are crystal reds. Here's a picture guide to the different grades of CRS:
Petshrimp Photo Gallery - Last additions/crs grades


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Even if you have success breeding the freshwater only GS, you won't get nearly the same yield as RCS, even with a big tank. GS loaded females need to be separated individually in their own tank, then removed after dropping. RCS reproduce and grow so much faster in the same, species only tank.


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the Offer Todd But I will pass. Just bought some plants to start the tank. I will see if I need more when these arrive. I will be doing a Cherry only tank. I like their color. Are there fish that I can house with them? 

Thanks for all the help. 

MAHA


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

BN pleco's or otocinclus are the best fish to keep with cherry shrimp if you don't want the young to be eaten. If you have a good-size breeding colony established and plenty of cover, you could add some small fish without crashing the cherry shrimp population.


----------



## Janthina (Dec 9, 2006)

You can keep a number of fishes with _Caridina_ and _Neocaridina_ sp. The key is to select those with tiny mouths, too small to eat young shrimp. I've kept _Iriathrina werneri_, _Pseudomugil gertrudae_, and _Boraras uropthalmoides_ with them for years. Larger _Pseudomugil_ species didn't work out so well.


----------

